# Dryer



## Barb M (Feb 29, 2020)

I am in the market for a good home dryer for my two golden retrievers.

Good quality with good results a must!

Thanks all!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought a “Flying Pig” dryer from chewy last year and it’s really good. I bought a purple one off clearance. I have two Goldens that swim daily in the summer so a good dryer is a must.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Been very happy with my 4hp Metro force dryer (4 yrs now)..The company has very good CS as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer


Quality dog grooming supplies & grooming products for show dogs & pampered pets. Top brands of dog shampoos, conditioners, clippers, dryers, & much more.




www.showdogstore.com





^^^ This is what I own. If I were going to buy a dryer at this point, I'd get the xtreme version, just because it's about $40 more but supposedly more power.






Maintenance







3cdog.net





^^^ This is what I considered in the past. I borrowed one from another show person when I forgot my dryer hose at a show and really liked it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Since you have two dogs likely to need drying at the same time, I would go with one of the ones Megora suggested. Unless you can find a K9II on CL or something- that'd be even better. The Metro is an entry level dryer and most everyone's first dryer but (for me) they are a suitcase dryer if I am flying somewhere and can't carry a big dryer. Same for Flying Pig dryers- they are essentially the same. So go one step up from those two and you should be Golden!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I started with a Mero 4.0 and 10 yrs later it's still running fine but wish I had spent those dollars toward a more powerful dryer. I left it at my daughters to use in an emergency... she has a pool and the water taste better from the top step  I purchased a k9II and cut the drying time in half! With multiple dogs it's worth the extra $75 (cost over the metro) Brand new it was under $200 but happened to catch it on sale. 
One of my girls has a very heavy coat and pretty sure I would have burnt up the Metro if I had stayed with it. I took 90 minutes to get her even close to damp. With the k9II the entire grooming process, bath, nails, ears, trimming hair on feet & completely dry is just under an hour. So worth the money in my book. And this is just the 1 dog! Because you have multiples, go ahead and spend the extra, it just makes this process less time consuming.


----------

